# Organ transcriptions of orchestral pieces



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I've just found out there are transcriptions of large symphonic works for pipe organ out there: Mahler's 5th, Bruckner's 7th, Beethoven's 9th etc. Have you ever listened to such transcriptions? Do you like them?


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I've Listened to the Mahler 5 one, and one of Bruckner's 8th. Both were pretty cool, I thought the Bruckner worked better b/c a lot of his symphonies are orchestrated like organ music anyway. But I prefer the symphonic colors over the organ's


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I've listened to a few full transcriptions for organ, but really haven't been fond of them. I recently listened/watched a DVD set _The Walt Disney World Concert Hall Organ_ (Kultur,2012) that had an interesting transcription of Prokoviev, _Tocatta_ Opus11 by Jean Guillou, and Tchaikovsky's _Marche Characteristique & Waltz of the Flowers_ by Wayne Foster and Namhee Han. Granted, these are *not* full pieces, but it has made me seek out more organ music to listen to from my collection. I would recommend this set as the DVD has an interesting documentary on the construction of the concert hall, and the esthetics of organ design.


----------



## LHB (Nov 1, 2015)

Finlandia is almost better than the original on the Organ.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

There are a whole realm of transcribed music for the organ ... most of it very good, and some pretty bad, too. 

The ones that I do not care for are the piano pieces that have been transcribed for organ - and in the editing process they leave in physically impossible notes to be played on the organ keyboards. 

The late Virgil Fox has performed some of these works as an organ solos in years past. 

Kh


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2015)

I quite like the transcription of _The Rite Of Spring_ for two organists.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Hansjorg Albrecht has recorded a transcription of excerpts from Wagner's "Ring" for two organs and also a transcription of Berlioz' "Symphonie Fantastique".
There's also a transcription of Holst's "The Planets" by Peter Sykes.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

SiegendesLicht said:


> I've just found out there are transcriptions of large symphonic works for pipe organ out there: Mahler's 5th, Bruckner's 7th, Beethoven's 9th etc. Have you ever listened to such transcriptions? Do you like them?


JS Bach transcribed Vivaldi concertos for organ, one of them is very good - BWV 594.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I know Hansjorg Albrecht's Ring transcription. I also love this:















Wagner on the pipe organ is an entire new level of epicness.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

LHB said:


> Finlandia is almost better than the original on the Organ.


Yes, quite amazing.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

> Wagner on the pipe organ is an entire new level of epicness.


Cor, isn't it ever! The 'Immolation Scene' (Brunnhildes Abschied) from "Gotterdammerung" is something else on the Albrecht transcription I mention above.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Off-topic, but am I the only one who reads the title as organ transplantations ... every time this thread comes up?


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

Art Rock said:


> Off-topic, but am I the only one who reads the title as organ transplantations ... every time this thread comes up?


Me too.


----------

